# Red Deer in sunrise mist + more



## Silverpenguin (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it's been a great weekend! Not only nice weather, but for once, I have a weekend off that coincides with that weather AND I also have the time to get out with the camera! So, I armed myself with the 600/4 and headed off to one of my local deer parks on fri afternoon thensat morn & afternoon and then again this morning before heading off to work! So, knackered but it was so worth it!
I've had all kinds of light to play with from golden evening light to warm misty light at sunrise and then today, out and out fog with no sign of the sun until well after I left to go home 

It's also the first time I've used the 600 properly since I got it 6 weeks ago (again, I only go out with the camera once every few weeks if that these days) so it was great to see what it could do! And I have to say I absolutely love it, so glad I got it...I just wish I had the chance to use it more often - and it is SHARP, wide open with or without a TC!

No real stag fights, just lots of roaring, even so it's been a great weeked...






850mm (600 + 1.4 TC), 1/1000, f6.3, ISO 1250

Lots of early morning mist shots from saturday morning and they are all kinda similar so sorry if you get bored...





600mm, 1/800, f5.6, ISO 200

These younger ones had a little fight.




600mm, 1/640, f5.6, ISO 280

This one was walking nicely amongst the tree's, took several shots of him because I thought the bracken added a little something extra.





600mm, 1/800, f5.6, ISO 220





Same settings as shot above.





850mm, 1/800, f5.6, ISO 720


----------



## MBasile (Oct 12, 2008)

wow man, those are awesome, any way I can get the one of the two fighting in high-res for my desktop?


----------



## Teknik (Oct 12, 2008)

those are some really nice shots i like the 5th one alot great job


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic work!
definatly worth the trips out.

just give me a moment to work out which one then one is certainly heading for nomination!


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 12, 2008)

wow, awesome shots!! The silhouette ones are fantastic, I can't even try to pick a winner among them. Awesome job, SilverPenguin!


----------



## dwol (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice shots Silver Penguin! beautiful!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and the nomination, very kind 

MBasile, I don't give out high res images I'm afraid as I add them all to an image library for sale. Hope you understand


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 13, 2008)

gorgeous photos...I would LOVE to be able to shoot animals like this, but I can't justify the glass   Shooting something like this in the wild seems incredibly freeing to me.


----------



## STICKMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Man those are some great shots.......


----------



## soupz6 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow, absolutely stunning shots...4 and 5 are my faves.  very well done


----------



## rpk (Oct 13, 2008)

Fantastic shots!!


----------



## NateS (Oct 13, 2008)

Whoa....awesome shots... 2 and 3 take the cake for me.


----------



## danir (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice images.

Dani


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome! It makes me want to jump in my car and go on a field trip.


----------



## Kittyy (Oct 14, 2008)

-snip-

Silly me, they were in the POTM thread.

Stunning shots, great lighting.


----------



## icassell (Oct 14, 2008)

Wonderful!  The lighting is right-on.  ... jealous of the glass ...


----------



## duncanp (Oct 14, 2008)

pretty awesome shots you got there


----------



## Silverpenguin (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## Arch (Oct 15, 2008)

really great set, you must be very pleased with the results! A+ :thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, these are beautiful!  I'm jealous of that whoppin lens!


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 15, 2008)

All are great, but 4 & 5 are awesome! Well done.


----------

